
The jet plane that shot itself down - CarolineW
http://datagenetics.com/blog/august22017/index.html
======
M-arcus
Interesting. I've always wondered if this scenario could really happen, turns
out, it already did.

Glad that the pilot survived.

------
lafar6502
Does gun propellant really use oxygen from the air? Don't think so

~~~
squeakynick
You're right. I'll fix this later this afternoon! Thanks. /\/ick

